# We flew to see the Gulf



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

My girlfriend, Caroline and I went flying with my cousin to see the Gulf and where the oil was approaching land. We got a few miles out there and it started getting depressing. We could see lots of shrimp boats all waiting to deploy boom. We saw islands wrapped with boom to protect certain species, and oil nearing oyster fields. The boom did not look effective in some places. The oil has turned red and is wrapping land. Anyone with the means should do what they can do to help(boat, captain's lic, etc...). :aargh4:





(This video was recorded in 1080 HD, but for some reason I cannot get it to work. Hopefully time will fix this problem)


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I wanna go work out there. Awesome video


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Then start signing up


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

awesome video man. where was that. my dad should be headed out soon with his shrimp boat. i have alot of family and friends out there already. i may be going soon also.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Chandelier islands, Delecreaux, Mr. Go, Shallow water Gulf rigs, and East of South Pass


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thats what i thought. i hear it is moving west toward grand isle and fourchon. that is the waters that my dad usually works in. if he goes to work cleaning and they want to get his other boat out there i am going to take a leave of absence from work and go help clean up. just waiting to find out if bp is hiring his boats or not.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

albert is mentioned here on page 2 of this NYtimes article.
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/08/us/08rig.html


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

aandryiii said:


> Then start signing up


 
Barrets out there now making 14 an hr. Lotta time and a half though. Ima give him a call.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> albert is mentioned here on page 2 of this NYtimes article.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/08/us/08rig.html


 
Thats cool, getting MIMB out in there world eh


----------

